# Thyroid levels have changed and feeling horrible



## Cvchit (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi i am 46 years old. I have had thyroidectomy 23 years back.I have been taking 100 mcg and i have felt fairly good with mild hyper symptoms. Recently i have been feeling too unwell. My gynecologist said i am in Peri menopause and i am not sure if that has caused the thyroid levels to fluctuate.i had hot flashes, anxiety,insomnia and insensitivity to cold and heat as well as mood changes. He brought my levels down to 88 and i still had the same symptoms. I am now at 75. My hot flashes have vanished but i have extreme sleeplessness and also feel jittery and feel very low. My lab work looks ok even though my endo says he would up the dosage as my tsh is at 3.0. Here are my lab numbers

T4 free 1.4 ( range - .8-1.8)
T3 uptake - 32 ( 22-35%)
T4 total - 7.7 (4.5-12.0)
Free t4 index - 2.5( 1.4-3.8)
Tsh - 3.01

My lab work when i was o. 88

Tsh .32
T4 free 1.7(.8-1.8)
T3 uptake - 36(22-35%)
T4- 10.3( 4.5-12.0)
Free t4 index - 3.7 (1.4-3.8)
Free t3- 3.1 (2.3-4.2)

Can someone give me some feedback? Thanks in advance


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T4 free 1.4 ( range - .8-1.8)
> T3 uptake - 32 ( 22-35%)
> T4 total - 7.7 (4.5-12.0)
> Free t4 index - 2.5( 1.4-3.8)
> ...


Your doctor is running alot of useless labs - FT-4 and FT-3 run at same time will let you know the free and unbound thyroid hormone in your system at time of blood draw. Both should be approaching 3/4 of the lab range.

You likely need some Cytomel aka Lilothyronine to increase your FT-3 levels which will lower your TSH.


----------

